# Selling: Horus Heresy : Massacre



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello.



I am selling my copy of Massacre.



Only read through once so is in near new condition. Accepting sensible offers.



Will be sent 1st class recorded so expect postage to be £10-£15 but will confirm that prior to payment.


----------

